# Warm apple pie



## searly333 (22/1/13)

After sifting through the various concoctions out there that people have come up with I've taken a little bit from a few different ones and this is what I've put down today;

14l Apple Juice
4.25l Pear Juice
800g Coopers Brewing Sugar
250g Lactose
250g Ginger (grated)
3 Cinnamon Sticks
1/2 Dozen Cloves
Safcider Yeast 
Yeast Nutrient

Steeped ginger, cinnamon and cloves in 3 1/2 litres of water and added sugar and lactose till dissolved. Strained and poured into FV and poured juice on top.

Aerated "wort".

SG 1054

Rehydrated yeast and pitched.

Ferment at 20 degrees.

Aroma whilst steeping was awesome, "like warm apple pie".


----------



## Damien13 (22/1/13)

awesome... anything you are trying to imitate, or just a nice sweetish spiced cider?
heheh warm apple pie... geddit


----------



## Airgead (22/1/13)

Only thing I would caution is check the flavour every few days and yank the cinnamon out if it starts getting too strong. 3 sticks is quite a bit. Its strong stuff and can be very overpowering.

Cheers
Dave

Edit - ahh yes.. I actually read the post properly... you made a spice tea and added that. Cool. Ok. move along. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Bats (22/1/13)

Airgead said:


> Only thing I would caution is check the flavour every few days and yank the cinnamon out if it starts getting too strong. 3 sticks is quite a bit. Its strong stuff and can be very overpowering.
> 
> Cheers
> Dave
> ...


I was also thinking 1/2 a dozen cloves may also be a bit excessive.

I may be wrong but I've always found them overpowering.


----------



## searly333 (22/1/13)

Not really trying to imitate any thing, got my 30th coming up and thought the ladies in attendance might want something sweeter than my Dogfish Head 60 Minute IPA.

Tasted it before pitching and it seemed really well balanced, cloves didn't seem to be over the top.

Now to see how far it attenuates down as to how dry it is.

I'll keep you posted


----------



## Deep End (24/1/13)

Pardon me but I'm a little inebriated at the moment (joys of homebrewing), but still able to spell, but I had to laugh at "warm apple pie" and "for the ladies". Hope your 30th goes well mate, I love a warm apple pie myself! Like to hear how it goes down with the ladies!!


----------



## Malted (15/5/13)




----------



## menoetes (3/6/13)

Hey Virgin Brewer. I like the look of this recipe a lot, it seems like something my own lady would probably try (which is saying a lot as she's not a big drinker). Keep us posted on how it turns out, I'm keen to know.


----------



## menoetes (2/7/13)

Any word on this one yet? I am still very interested in hearing about the finished product...


----------



## evildrakey (3/7/13)

With the cinnamon, I found there is a great trick to this...

Cinnamon sticks (as we mainly know them as) is Cinnamomum verum, or Ceylon cinnamon... It's quite hot and yeah, after a couple of days does get too strong... The heat from them, I find a lot of people percieve it in brew as the taste of young alcohol...

I pretty much stopped using Cinnamomum verum and started buying Cassia sticks from my local vietnamese grocery store (if you haven't been to one, go, they are often treasure troves of bulk spices; unusual sugars, flavourings and fruits). *Cinnamomum cassia *seems to have a more complicated aromatics and less 'burn'. I find that people not only comment on smoother flavours but they remark that it actually tastes more like the cinnamon they normally recognise.


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (3/7/13)

I am interested in finding out how this turned out as well.

Did you let any of it age? If you did, it is probably starting to get quite good now.


----------



## menoetes (6/7/13)

That's some great advice evildrakey, and I am only one train station away from one of Brisbane's biggest Vietnamese suburbs, I will have to catch the train over there and check out the asian grocers I can see from the station before I try my hand at this cider  it's great info like this that makes AHB so great.


----------



## menoetes (3/8/13)

I had an old mangrove jacks kit laying around and, inspired by this thread, threw together a tea made of 1 cinnamon stick, 1/4 teaspoon of powdered cinnamon, 2 vanilla pods (split) and 4 crushed cloves. Just stuff I had in the cupboard...

Popped the tea in the fermenter with the cider kit just too see what happens. I know it's not as involved as Virgin Brewers recipe but it could be fun (or at least educational), anyone had any luck trying anything like this?

I'm still waiting to hear back from Virgin on how this recipe went...


----------



## menoetes (30/8/13)

Not much luck with the mangrove jacks kit + cinnamon/vanilla tea I'm afraid. The spices just didn't come through so I'm trying an all juice version with a bit more Ooomph to it:

20lt apple juide (golden circle bought from Woolworths for $1 per Lt)
4 sticks of Cassia Bark (all the flavours and aromas of common Cinnamon without the extra heat)
4 vanilla pods, split and cut in half again
3 small cloves
250g lactose
1 small cup of tea
1 teaspoon of yeast nutrient
1 pack of Wyeast dry cider yeast

OG:1044

Tastes great straight out of the fermenter, The cloves are coming through strong but not overpowering the cinnamon or vanilla. Still I might only put two of the potent suckers in next time. I didn't add extra sugar as the juice has heaps and I don't want to be knocked on my ass after a bottle or two.

Just put it down yesterday, no activity yet. I put the spives in a little baggy so I can remove them if they start getting overpowering too, a little suggestion from my lady


----------

